# Why no microfiber next to skin???



## bobandjess99

Hello all.....I had just run across for the second time the mention of "microfiber doublers/inserts should not be next to the babys skin."
Can someone tell me why?
I have been using microfiber doublers in some of my AIO's for months now, and the microfiber goes right next to dd's skin...I have never had any issues......???????...
Just want to know.....


----------



## Jes'sBeth

apparently they're so absorbant that they'll dry out baby's skin if they're next to it.

I didn't know not to put them next to baby for months and didn't have a problem that I saw either though we didn't use them EVERY time. I bet some babies are more sensitive than others and we both just got lucky!


----------



## justmama

The woman I converted to cloth was researching about all different brands(becoming an addict!







) and came up with this also. She told me about it and I was stumped. I'd never heard of this either. Odd! I've used micro right next to dd's skin before laid in a fitted for overnight with no problems.

Meg


----------



## Spark

We're not confusing Microfiber and Microfleece are we?

Microfiber is SUPER absorbent and feels really odd when you touch it. Many people say that the texture makes their skin crawl. It really does dry out most baby's skin, especially if they're in direct contact with it for some time.

Whereas Microfleece is soft and buttery feeling. It's something you wouldn't mind a pillowcase made out of. It helps the baby feel dry because it wicks away moisture to the absorbent part of the diaper. It's great for overnight or long trips or just baby's who are more sensitive to feeling wet.


----------



## hillymum

I can not offer an answer to your question, but found this which makes for interesting reading.


----------



## MamaLeslie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
Microfiber is SUPER absorbent and feels really odd when you touch it. Many people say that the texture makes their skin crawl. It really does dry out most baby's skin, especially if they're in direct contact with it for some time.

.

Yep- I can't even stand to handle the stuff to put it in a pocket...it just feels so...icky LOL It and suedecloth- reminds me of the cheap polyester fleece nighties they used to make (and maybe still do?)


----------



## bobandjess99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
We're not confusing Microfiber and Microfleece are we?

Microfiber is SUPER absorbent and feels really odd when you touch it. Many people say that the texture makes their skin crawl. It really does dry out most baby's skin, especially if they're in direct contact with it for some time.

Whereas Microfleece is soft and buttery feeling. It's something you wouldn't mind a pillowcase made out of. It helps the baby feel dry because it wicks away moisture to the absorbent part of the diaper. It's great for overnight or long trips or just baby's who are more sensitive to feeling wet.


Not sure about the other posters, but I'M not confusing them....I put a microFIBER towel right next to dd's skin......as a doubler when i use AIO's.....her pockets, (FB), have microfleece next to her skin, and I put the microfiber IN the pocket.....So she has microFIBER next to her skin a good half the time and microFLEECE next to her skin less than half the time.......I have never had ANY issues....no dry skin/diaper rash, etc......????
But I guess I'll start not putting it next to her skin........


----------



## thekimballs

OT: My 200th post! It's taken me FOREVER to get here, wow.

Anyway--the reason I wouldn't have microfiber next to skin is that the individual fibers are very, very tiny. They make great car-cleaning cloths because the fibers can get into even the microscratches in the car's finish, cleaning out all the dirt.

Skin has lots of creases and divots--I personally worry that the fibers would be irritating to those sensitive areas.


----------



## mommyof3andcountin

Yes, the microfiber can scratch the skin, I actually have a dermal grade microfiber cloth that I use on my face that is like a microabrasion treatment. The guy that sells them warns against using cheap microfiber (like my inserts) on the skin, because they could scratch the skin and leave scars. For DS, I'd be worried that the doubler would scratch his skin (even if I couldn't see it) and he'd get a rash or an infection or something. Better be safe than sorry, IMO, and use something else. You could stick the doubler inside the pocket


----------



## imp&pixie

Add me to the list of people who can't stand touching microfiber. I had a 6-pack of MOE microfiber inserts for our FBs and I had to sell them because I hated touching them. I can't even imagine putting that stuff against DDs skin. I even hate the microfiber cleaning cloths I have and refuse to use them. Something about the way it sort of catches on my skin, eeeeewww!


----------



## SammyLucasNHarper

I heard this too...but then I saw some training pants made by MOE and they had microfiber right up against the skin. I said something about it to the lady who ran the store and she asked for references of where i heard this she said it "might be good to know" but I couldnt remember where I had read it. I am so glad I wasnt imagining it (I KNEW i wasnt)


----------



## sweetangelbrynlie

I got some microfiber towels at walmart to use as doublers and stuffers.

Yesterday I was in the bathroom getting ready to wash my face, couldn't find a washcloth so I grabbed on of the blue microfiber towels from walmart and ran water over it and started to wash my face

OUCH!!!!!!!!!

I felt this terrible sting and now I have a red scratch across my face. How on earth did that happen?

I wish I had read this post before doing that.


----------

